# Orijen and vitamins/supplements



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

For everyone out there feeding orijen or another high quality food, are you also using some sort of daily vitamin? Or is that just overkill since orijen is a high quality food? I appreciate everyone's feedback. Thank you!


----------



## Impressive007 (Mar 26, 2015)

I feed my shorty infina dog food (salmon) and Bully Max vitamins. I think it works good. I used to feed him natures domain but he kept throwing soft stools and he wasn't as lean as I wanted him. The infina made him more lean and lose some of the excess fat, Because of the nutritional value, I have been feeding him a lot less of the infina and I've noticed a big change in the way he smells (a lot less). Orijen was my next option but because my neighbor gave me such great reviews on this food, I tried and I think I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

I wouldn't ever feed a multi vitamin with a food like that. I probably wouldn't feed a multi vitamin period. You run the risk of to much calcium etc and that falls back on their kidneys and other things. Those multi vitamins are all marketing gimmicks in my opinion because people are encouraged to take a multi vitamin because normally our diets arnt too good. Lol if you want to supplement target specific things. Like me for example. I have a large breed Bulgarian shepherd pup. I feed Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy and Grandma Lucy's freeze dried goat formula. One in the morning the other one at night or vice versa. I feed high quality salmon oil every meal and raw green tripe at least 2-3 times a week with one of his meals. He also gets Naturvet Probios and Enzymes every meal and Glycoflex One once a day.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

As far as the salmon and probios and enzymes, are you feeding that for a healthy coat and the enzymes and probios for good digestion? I believe orijen has probiotics in the good if I remember correctly. What is the glycoflax one for? Thanks everyone for all the feedback.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Salmon oil is for healthy coat and skin. Can also be good for the joints. Probios enzymes are just to help digest and use their food even better and it's for good poops! Lol and the Glycoflex one is a very basic joint supplement for young large breed dogs. As far as Orijen having the salmon oil and Probios I don't believe companies ever put enough for it to help or make a definite impact. I've always been told it gets cooked out.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

What brand probiotics do you use?


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

I use Naturvet Probiotics and Digestive Enzymes. You only use 1/4 teaspoon per every cup of food so you use very little. Lasts a long time. Link: Naturvet Probios


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

If the dog is on a good quality food, the food should be completely balanced and there is no need to supplement. The only reason to supplement is if the dog isn't getting enough of something. Like if the dog has a bad coat, supplement to improve the coat. If the dog has bad joints, they might need something extra for their joints, etc.


----------



## trayne91 (Apr 6, 2015)

I fed Orijen for a bit. My dog has allergies, so I tried the 6 fish. He started out good, but still ended up with some diarrhea on it. Not sure if from the food or not. I switched him to Zignature Salmon & Trout and he's doing better now. I did feed a vitamin while on it, but only because of his diarrhea and I wanted to make sure he was getting something in him.


----------

